# STOLEN last night my husbands baby.



## Aoibhin (6 July 2011)

my hubbys black/silver Kawasaki ZZR reg no T523 JLE was stolen last night from rotherham area, she is data tagged & not factory standard livery due to crash repairs.

much loved bike (i have andy pony & he has her) please keep your ears/eyes open.

thank you  all.


----------



## OFG (6 July 2011)

Hi. Would you mind if I posted these details on a motorbike forum I am on? We have members all over the country and can keep an eye out for it.

If you have a photo I can upload that as well.


----------



## Aoibhin (6 July 2011)

feel free to add her to any forums that you can, sadly no pics since she had the new side bits put on (ferring ?sp?) she is a little dream to run though & i will get any other detaills asap.

thank you.


----------



## Aoibhin (6 July 2011)

taken from Laudsdale Road, East Herringthorpe, Rotherham.


----------



## OFG (6 July 2011)

Done. Hope he finds it soon.

I have 3 horses and a bike so understand


----------



## Dolcé (6 July 2011)

The twice we have had bikes stolen they have ended up on wasteground, so may be worth having a trawl around locally to see if it has been dumped.


----------



## mandyl (6 July 2011)

one of my bikes was stolen and 4 yrs later i had police turn up and say theyd found it when someone had tried to sell it on


----------

